
Pointer, a Reading Club for Software Developers - jacquesm
http://www.pointer.io/about/
======
xavieralexandre
The fact that each link is accompanied by a quick summary is a nice touch.

I wish more newsletters and link lists would do this.

[http://www.pointer.io/archives/](http://www.pointer.io/archives/)

